# Mini Boers



## Hay Babies

I've been breeding small Boer goats. They look like Boers, and are the size of nigerians. Is there a Registery for these guys? All I can find are mini dairy breeds. onder: 

Thanks, Becky

Jensen Hollow Farm


----------



## toth boer goats

No registry for mini boers..... Haven't ever seen or heard of them? :shrug: 

Do you have any pics? :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

^Yeah, would love to see pics! I've always wanted someone to start mini boers. They just sound neat.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

mini boers?
hmm

Boers are already pretty short, would love to see pics


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

wow, mini boers! that sounds perfect for something i been thinking of. i would love to see pics too! are they musclely/strong?


----------



## flatmountain

I too would like pictures 

I would like this option if it maybe made a better dual purpose goat. I want a milk goat/meat goat that is not over large. Maybe it would improve the milking without adding height like most of the dairy breeds would.

Can you tell?


----------



## logansmommy7

I would also love to see this, with the meat market around here. But isn't this why they breed Nubians into Boer lines? To make more milk, yet still have meat? Just curious. I don't really konw, but am interested!


----------



## jberter

Hi Becky,,
like the rest of the Boer goat breeders on here and a Boer goat breeder myself,,,I would also like to see pictures of what you have produced with the Boer breed... :whatgoat: Also,, how long have you been breeding them to have been able to get such a small size?? Inquiring minds are wondering,,  Are these pure breed Boers you have down sized or crosses with another goat breed??? :? 
Betty


----------



## flatmountain

I just assumed it was a nigi cross  maybe not though...

And yes the nubian/boer cross is interesting to me, but I don't want boer hefty with nubian tall :wink: I want small, solid, and milkable... you know, cake and eat it too!
I am also fond of the long ears.


----------



## alyssa_romine

i have thot about breeding my boer does to a pygmy buck...just not sure how they would look


----------



## jberter

bump ,,,,,for the info on the ""Minny Boers",,, would like to see pictures Becky of your goats you have,,, as asked before with your first question for all,, have you been keeping the runts or smaller babys and just breeding them for getting smaller boers through the years,,, or , have you been crossing the boers with the smaller milk nubian or just small goats in general... :scratch: pictures of your goats would help others also on here answer your question..hummm, must have taken you a while to produce small ones..how long have you been breeding for small boers?? 
Betty


----------



## watson

My father has had two dwarf goats born from fullblood boer both parents reg.they are the size of 11 wk old babys born small also. I have seen this before this lady decided to bred her mini and it died in birth.


----------



## springkids

alyssa_romine said:


> i have thot about breeding my boer does to a pygmy buck...just not sure how they would look


I have never done this, but I have heard they were very stocky, compact, and were very hardy. I would be curious to what they would look like as well....


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a very old post guys.

They aren't mini "boers" being crossed. They are just bred with something of smaller statue. 
It is very dangerous, if a smaller breed is bred to a large boer buck, this should never be attempted.

Some boers are stunted and may appear to be miniature boer, but it is just they did not grow to full potential. A lot of things can cause this.
I wouldn't try to stunt a boer, just to try to breed for a so called "miniature", for the reasoning that the boer, may still has big genetics behind them and that goat can produce regular size boer itself. If too small, the Doe should not be bred to a bigger goat type breed, only a smaller type breed.


----------



## Bree_6293

We have started to breed mini boers in Australia. I have purchased boer girls. They are all just slightly small but not by that much. It was more important to us to be good quality and conformation. This way we have been able to use my australain mini buck over these girls. We have 3 mini boer that are now 10 months old. So soon we will put my buck with our full boer does again, but the 10 month old ones will be taken out of the paddock and put in a different yard. They will be bred at 1 and a half to my smaller mini buck.


----------



## lottsagoats1

When I had a mixed herd (standard Dairy, Boers and Nigerians) The Nigerian bucks got loose and bred a bunch of the Boer and Dairy girls. This was long before "Minis". The Boergerians came out looking just like their moms but were half her size in height. Some had blue eyes. They were very chunky and meaty looking.


----------



## springkids

toth boer goats said:


> This is a very old post guys.
> 
> They aren't mini "boers" being crossed. They are just bred with something of smaller statue.
> It is very dangerous, if a smaller breed is bred to a large boer buck, this should never be attempted.
> 
> Some boers are stunted and may appear to be miniature boer, but it is just they did not grow to full potential. A lot of things can cause this.
> I wouldn't try to stunt a boer, just to try to breed for a so called "miniature", for the reasoning that the boer, may still has big genetics behind them and that goat can produce regular size boer itself. If too small, the Doe should not be bred to a bigger goat type breed, only a smaller type breed.


I agree. The gentlemen that I know that does this breeds boer does to a pygmy buck. I haven't personally seen the kids themselves, but he produces kids for market and he says they do very well. One of his reasons for this breeding is the buck is easier to handle....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I would love to see them! I'd love some mini's! If someone could breed smaller boers that would be so cool!


----------



## springkids

I'm more partial to my standard size boers personally, but I can see how others would prefer them smaller. Especially if they are wanting pets.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, LOL, I want big boer, they are suppose to be for meat and I do not see the mini version as being very good in the meat department, volume wise. ;-)


----------



## springkids

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, LOL, I want big boer, they are suppose to be for meat and I do not see the mini version as being very good in the meat department, volume wise. ;-)


I'm with you on that one.

I know I'm biased and I mean no disrespect to anyone on here. So please don't think I'm trying to bash...but I love my boers.

I think they are the best breed and in my opinion they are the most beautiful.
I love the dapples, and the paints, the reds and blacks. I have always been a sucker for a pretty red head. I know boers are not "everyone's faves" but they are definitely mine.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I love mine as well. But we breed for show and pets only so for us....it would be great. Why not show them....have a part of the boer show for minis....could be the future! That would be fun!
I love boers....they are my fav breed too....but I'd love to see small ones too. Just love the breed.


----------



## SalteyLove

In keeping this very old thread alive - why is it that Nigerian Dwarves are always used in the first generation of Miniature Standard breeds (mini-Nubians, Mini-Alpines, Mini-Saanans, Mini-Lamanchas) rather than African Pygmies?

Because the whole goal is to get a miniature size but looking (phenotype) just like the standard breed - I suppose the NDs keep the milking and dairy qualities about them better?

Just curious if someone were to legitimately begin to try producing multi-generation miniature boers, they could use pygmies rather than NDs to promote the thicker bone and heftier body style. 

I imagine, with boers, it would be very difficult to get the ears correct and the traditional markings correct, even with multiple generations. It really bugs me when boers have those slightly shorter ears!


----------



## Bree_6293

So we have started to breed mini boers. We have used Australian mini goats as well has mini Nubians to help with the ear. Pathetic Australian minis we use are the more solid ones. I have photos of a few of our first second and third generation mini boers. Obviously still a long way until they are mini boers that looks completely correct. I will try and find the photos of them


----------



## Bree_6293

So this one has lost the ear a little. This is just a baby photo she is now almost 2 and 58 cm








This is one of our newer ones. He is now 3 months old and lovely and sold. Again his ears are not perfect








This is a mini Nubian cross mini boer. We have him to get the ears back into our mini boers. He may add height to ours but I'm hoping he will also add the ear length








These are little girls that are now 2 months old, we are quite happy with these two. One has lost a bit of the colouring though








This one we are very proud of  he is quite boer like and at almost 4 years of age just 59cm tall!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice looking herd!


----------



## Clarebear12345

They're so cute and that would be awesome to breed mini boers.


----------



## flatmountain

I like the idea of the mini boer as maybe a dairy and meat combo that fits in small homestead situations.


----------



## flalphamare

For those interested in seeing the progeny of a pygmy/boer cross, here is the 2016 offspring by my pygmy buck and out of my boer doe. Assuming your goat qualifies with their breed standards, registration with the National Miniature Goat Association (NMGA) may be possible.


----------



## SalteyLove

flalphamare said:


> For those interested in seeing the progeny of a pygmy/boer cross, here is the 2016 offspring by my pygmy buck and out of my boer doe. Assuming your goat qualifies with their breed standards, registration with the National Miniature Goat Association (NMGA) may be possible.


the photos did not load


----------

